# Warm-up



## kartracerguy (Sep 29, 2010)

Just about every athlete will do some form of warm-ups like stretches and such before they compete. What do most people do before they shoot to warm up their muscles?


----------



## Dry Feather (Sep 16, 2010)

I might be different than others, but I have never warmed up before a shoot. Not any stretching or anything like that anyway. I used to do that before running and other more physical activities, but not before shooting. I am sure others have things they do, but I am not one to warm up before shooting, other than my practice rounds. Now before the outdoor shoots, I will go to the practice range and shoot for about 15 minutes.


----------



## jmann28 (Nov 22, 2010)

I just wrapped up a college baseball career and played sports my whole life, so I take an athletes approach to archery as well. I like to do some arm circles forward and backwards, starting small and working bigger. Some trunk twists to loosen up and thats about it. Archery doesn't seem to need too much, but it NEVER hurts to warm up for it. Your shoulders and rotator cuffs will greatly appreciate it


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

jmann28 said:


> I just wrapped up a college baseball career and played sports my whole life, so I take an athletes approach to archery as well. I like to do some arm circles forward and backwards, starting small and working bigger. Some trunk twists to loosen up and thats about it. Archery doesn't seem to need too much, but it NEVER hurts to warm up for it. Your shoulders and rotator cuffs will greatly appreciate it


I do the same and also stretch my arms and neck. It just helps loosen up and get the blood flowing.


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

I just shoot on the practice range before (if they have one). Otherwise I just shoot the regular practice ends and go.


----------



## kartracerguy (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks for the info.


----------

